# I can really relax myself now



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm really learning to control myself and relax, just about 8 minutes ago i was having really bad anxious feelings, but i quickly calmed them with the teachings of hypnotherapy and just focusing on my breathing. my technique is that i will take deep breaths and hold for 5 seconds while tensing every muscle in my body, then releasing several times if i feel anxious, it makes me feel fuzzy at first then i gain a sense of calm. I try to just focus on slow breathing, and things i've learned from my original therapist and now i'm feeling so calm and alert, i'm honestly feeling better than i have in awhile. I think my subconcious mind had it ingrained from all those therapy sessions and because i'm always teaching myself new methods of relaxation. 
We really can choose to just let go of anxiety and tension whenever, its' not an outside force, we are choosing to feel this way, and just as we choose to keep it we can let it go, and nobody can make us feel a certain way, no body is great enough to make us feel anxiety and we can be calm, anywhere, anytime. Just practice and beleive and 'know' you can. There is hope, i never thought i would improve so much over these last few weeks and i don't take medication or see a therapist.
oh and i went to the mall a day ago and i felt no anxiety whatsoever walking around and looking in the stores, i was probobly calmer than most people, i've never felt better at the mall. lol. Even going out to eat is fun too now, i talked alot and just, had a good time, and went home feeling better and not depressed and never wanting to go out again, instead, i can't wait to go out again and face a new challenge. 
No therapist can make you feel a certain way either, there is really no point, you're the only way who can make the change, you made the anxiety, you can make yourself however you truly want to be, just don't give up until you get there.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Good post.


wishful_thinking said:


> No therapist can make you feel a certain way either, there is really no point, you're the only way who can make the change, you made the anxiety, you can make yourself however you truly want to be, just don't give up until you get there.


AMEN

I've come along way by myself, going to a therapist didnt do anything at all. Medication didnt even help me. I just try different things and see what helps and what doesnt for me. Changing my thinking by realizing the difference between feel and real has helped. Like if I make a mistake and I start feeling like everyone is saying "what an idiot" I stop and tell myself that they dont really care and its not a big deal.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Cool Scrub Ducky, i'm glad you responded and your improved, and you beleive me, because you're proof as well (of course), great avatar btw! :teeth :b


----------



## WhatsThePurpose (May 27, 2004)

hi wishful thinking

excellent...

just a tip...

keep your practice regular and then relaxation will be automatic for you... meditating everyday is really helpful...

no lapse...


----------

